# Shimano Nexus 8 speed?



## mtbikedroid (Jul 1, 2007)

Ok, I would sure like to have a Rohloff 14 speed on my mountain bike but can't swing that price .... so what about the nexus 8 speed, number of spacing of speeds is fine, the red version is a bit lighter so ..... but it's sold as a recreational bike gizmo, any chance it would hold up on a mountain bike? and real experience with this? thanks


----------



## Wombat (Jan 25, 2004)

If you search this site you will find lots of references to Nexus use. Here's one:

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=203634&highlight=nexus

Tim


----------

